# Lights for a high tech set up



## Rabbit229 (3 Jun 2015)

hi guy im new and shopping about for ideas. What lights do you guys recomend for a high tech set up. Tank size is 3ft 3ft 1ft tall

Links for sites were I can buy these lights would be great


----------



## Jose Duarte (3 Jun 2015)

Hi,

I have 2 Radion XR15 and are awesome! 

http://ecotechmarine.com/products/radion

Cheers,
Jose.


----------



## Rabbit229 (4 Jun 2015)

They look small. How many will I need for my size tank


----------



## Jose Duarte (4 Jun 2015)

You'll need 9 and that would be the perfect. They cover 60cm each. Won't be cheap, but then you mentioned high end!


----------



## Andy D (4 Jun 2015)

It cannot be 9 surely? (Although that would be a lot of light!)

Looking at the diagram it indicates they cover about 50 square cm with the installed lenses so no more than 4 would be needed?


----------



## Jose Duarte (4 Jun 2015)

Andy D said:


> It cannot be 9 surely? (Although that would be a lot of light!)
> 
> Looking at the diagram it indicates they cover about 50 square cm with the installed lenses so no more than 4 would be needed?



You're right! My mistake, don't know why I've mistaken his measures with a cube of 150cm x 150cm 

Stupid me... 

You are right in a 90cm cube, you would need 4!

Cheers,
Jose.


----------



## Rabbit229 (4 Jun 2015)

How much would it cost for 4 of these bad boys I like the fact you can controls them with an app


----------



## Jose Duarte (4 Jun 2015)

You control them either with an App, Web or Desktop... you choose!

I've seen them on sale for £199 here: https://twitter.com/h2oaquatics/status/605127539921711104/photo/1

However, I bought mine at the Aquatic Design Center in London around £256 (but they do price match), you'll also need the Reef Link (wifi and internet connection) which will add £100.

So it will give you a total of around £900...


----------



## Rabbit229 (4 Jun 2015)

Lol wow I was looking at around £500 for lights and £400 for C02 gear including canister 

What could I get for around £500


----------



## Rabbit229 (22 Jun 2015)

The XR15 are really designed for small tanks
I've had a change of mind on my tank size im going for a 7ftx20inchx20inch


----------



## Rabbit229 (22 Jun 2015)

What would you guys recomend for this. I'm willing to spend any were from £500-£1000 on the right system


----------



## Rabbit229 (23 Jun 2015)

What are your thoughts on ATI power module?

I'm really stuck here, not got a clue what to choose

Really I'd like some thing that's not to much on the power consumption but will be ample for plants to thrive
I've ordered my tank now and got talked in to 7x2x2 so even bigger. Tank will be here by weekend


----------



## alto (23 Jun 2015)

With the 24in depth, I suggest you only look at high intensity LED's (such as those Kessil uses in their light fixtures) - maybe chat with BML (Build My LED), when I discussed my tank with them, they suggested I just go with a couple of locally available options re fixture cost + import + shipping pushed their own units well above the price of the Kessils I was considering.
I doubt you'll find sufficient intensity/even coverage lighting without going to the upper limits of your budget, or even slightly beyond once you add in hanging kits & controllers (shop lightly used if you can)

BML has an introduction to LED tutorial/video that is worth watching (it's available on the MACNA site, or BML may have a direct link now???)

(eg,  Kessil A360W-E Tuna Sun is considered to cover a 24" square with 36" penetration - you'll likely want to start at rather lower than 100% intensity)


----------



## Rabbit229 (23 Jun 2015)

Hi alto
I rushed of out and bought 3 Radion XR15 FW with the centre rail that you can move the lights back and forth, reef link kit, it cost me £800 
I'm not sure if 3 will be enough but I can always add another if needed

It would be nice to see some tanks that are using XR15


----------



## alto (23 Jun 2015)

Pekoe switch over

The other halves 60 switch over


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Jun 2015)

Rabbit229 said:


> £400 for C02 gear including canister


 why?
http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...l-stage-regulator-and-solenoid-magnetic-valve


----------



## Rabbit229 (23 Jun 2015)

Big clown said:


> why?
> http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...l-stage-regulator-and-solenoid-magnetic-valve



My tank is 900 ltr will one be ok?


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Jun 2015)

Rabbit229 said:


> My tank is 900 ltr will one be ok?


yes as long as you dont use the smc valve thats supplied with it. if you send them an email asking for that reg supplied with a splitter they will sort a price. and the regulator will be more than enough for your huge tank.


----------

